# Is this a Tabby?



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

This is a cat that is my neighbors cat but it perfers to stay in my garage. She came to me hungry and affraid. The neighbors have 4 little boys and I can sence they not very nice to her. I noticed she was eating the birdseed off the ground where my mom feeds the birds. Tried talking to the neighbors because the cat was limping they were not very responsive. So if the cat wants to hangout in my garage and sleep in a warm bed I bought her who am I to kick her out. Indoors is not an option because my other cat.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for being nice to her! She is very pretty, I think she is some kind of tabby, but somebody else here probably can tell you for sure.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes she's a tabby; the pattern is "classic" tabby. And she's so cute! Poor girl - I don't know why people get animals when they're not interested in taking care of them.

Thanks for taking care of her!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Argh. Editing window timed me out.

Don't know if you can tell because the avatar pic is small, but the kitty on the right has the same pattern.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

She's very pretty. I really, really like the little white blaze on her.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

What a sweetheart. It is wonderful that you are helping her out.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That is one gorgeous tabby and I think you are doing the right thing helping this poor baby out. Your neighbors do not deserve a kitty at all.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. She sure is a lot happier now. She even played with a toy yesterday. She is so cute. I don't know what to say when the little boys coming looking for her. They usually ask if they can look in our backyard I let them. This is before she started living in my garage. I don't want to say yea I know where she is. Because I want to protect her. I am just now after about a week she is finally is trusting me. I don't want to lie though. Any suggestions?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Her color is Brown Classic Tabby and White. It does sound as if your neighbor neglected her and if she's afraid of the boys they likely teased or hurt her. I think you should adopt her, but do have her spayed or she will have a litter of kittens if she has not already been spayed. Yes she could stay in your garage if that is where she is most comfortable and feels safe. Indoors may be an option if done properly.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you do decide to try to bring her indoors, here are some great guidelines for introducing cats:

Cat-to-Cat Introductions | Little Big Cat


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She is very lucky to have you protecting her. It's too bad the parents are passing their bad pet care habits down to their boys.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know if she ha been spayed. But we plan after Christmas if she is still hanging around to take her to the vet and do everything she needs. One thing the kids told me that they wanted her to get pregnant and that is why they let her roam. They named her boots but I call her stinker Bella. I don't understand why people get pets and don't take care them. Anyways thanks for your advice. I don't think we need anymore kittens. My other neighbors are animal lovers too. They just took in a mother cat and kittens. I can't prove it but I think the mother kitty was the same neighbors that have the one I am taking care of. Because they had 2 cats.


----------



## Mrgnx11 (Nov 29, 2012)

what if those kids get angry that she hasn't been around much and abuse her more when they find her?  what a horrible thing. little jerks. you should consider giving your other kitty a friend


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

My other cat is 16 never been outside except to the vet. She has never been around another cat. I wish I could keep both of them inside I just can't I am doing the best that I can to help her. I already feel bad I can't do more. I will have to leave the rest in God's hands.


----------



## Mrgnx11 (Nov 29, 2012)

if you decided to keep the homeless kitty they would both very likely adjust over a fairly short period of time, as long as you keep them inside. but i do understand it's a big responsibility to take on! hope everything works out!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Normally, I wouldn't tell someone to lie. However, in this case, if necessary, I would lie. And anyway, if the boys ask you if you've seen the kitty, and it's been at least a few minutes since you did, technically, telling them that you haven't seen the kitty in a while wouldn't be a lie - just depends on one's definition of "a while."  

Your neighbor's actions and attitude make it a choice between letting an irresponsible (they let her roam because they wanted her to get pregnant?!) pet owner continue that way or doing something about it. Lying seems a small price to pay for the good that you would be doing.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I will keep you posted. I am just going to keep on keeping on. I will not turn my back on her. I will not let her go back to those people without a fight. Love this forum by the way.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Just wanted to give everyone an update. Stinker Bella is finally get enough food. She is starting to leave food. I think she has finally caught up. She has caught a bird and a mouse since she has been here. She is having the time of her life. Another funny thing happened today. She jumped up on the railing in our backyard that goes down to the basement but the railing leads up to my kitchen window and stuck her head at the window looking for me. It was so cute.


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

It makes me so upset to hear about how irresponsible some people are with their pets. I got my second cat because someone just left him behind when they moved. You do that with an old mattress or coffee table, not a pet. Some people just don't seem to understand that when you take a pet home, you're taking responsibility for its well-being for its entire life. And while it's true that cats are resourceful and often very self-reliant creatures, that doesn't make it okay to just leave them to fend for themselves.

I don't normally condone lying, either, but in this case, I think the ends justify the means. This kitty is clearly better off with you than with owners who let their children be rough with her, don't take care for her, and intentionally leave her unspayed and let her roam free hoping that she'll get pregnant. The last thing that family needs is more cats, geez.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

About the part about letting her roam free to get her pregnant is what the boys said. I don't know if that is how the parents feel. I am just happy I am able to help her. After Christmas we are taking her to the vet. Get her spayed and checked out. I live with my parents.. They told me I can bring her to the vet then. I just hope she will not get mad and leave after all that is done to her. I hope she will still stay around. I know it needs to be done though.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Awesome Oz - one of my two tabbies (the other is charcoal grey and her stripes don't show up well in photos - I guess a lot of you would also call my ginger one an orange tabby). There are a lot of colour variations (Oz actually has ginger patches on his stomach).


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Cute kitty.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, whether the boys are telling the truth or not about why the family lets the cat out, the fact remains that they're not taking good care of her. It makes me wonder if they're not just hoping that someone else will take her in so that they don't have to take care of her anymore. 

It's great that your parents are supporting what you're doing. My parents are not pet people and still think I'm crazy for spending as much money as I do on the stray that I take care of.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Well my parents both told me can not stand anything to go hungry. When she caught a bird and a mouse I was kind of grossed out. My mom told me it is not to late we could always give her back. I told her absolutely not I am not turning my back on her. My dad even helps me feed her. He feeds her in the morning because he gets up earlier then I do. My dad and mom both gave me the money to buy her an insulated house for her. She is a little bit spoiled here she gets tuna fish sometimes. I can't tell you how many cats we have rescued and found good homes for.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've never been in your position, but I really liked the advice I heard here on the Forum. If you said anything accusatory to your neighbor, they'd just get defensive and tell you off, and meanwhile nothing is done to help the kitty. If, on the other hand, your parents approached the neighbor like, "My daughter has become so attached to your kitty, it would break her heart to give him back, is there any chance we could adopt him...." Then they feel like they're doing something nice.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

October,
Yes that would be nice. The thing is I talked to them on another issue and they just were not very responsive. I saw it limping one time and was worried about it left a message and told them. They didn't respond until days later. All they said well we will have to keep an eye out. The next time I saw her she wasn't limping. Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## Craig Fales (Oct 26, 2012)

Jeckybeanz said:


> I don't know if she ha been spayed. But we plan after Christmas if she is still hanging around to take her to the vet and do everything she needs. One thing the kids told me that they wanted her to get pregnant and that is why they let her roam. They named her boots but I call her stinker Bella. I don't understand why people get pets and don't take care them. Anyways thanks for your advice. I don't think we need anymore kittens. My other neighbors are animal lovers too. They just took in a mother cat and kittens. I can't prove it but I think the mother kitty was the same neighbors that have the one I am taking care of. Because they had 2 cats.


I'd take her inside and not let her around the neighbors at all. If they say something just say you don't know what happened. Then find it a good home if your other kitty doesn't accept it.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes I wish I could bring her inside. I live with my parents. I have disabilities that won't allow me to live on my own. They won't let me bring her in. They think it would not work. Because she is use to going outside we really don't want an indoor/outdoor cat. Thanks.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

If you aren't able to take her in, is there a local neuter and release programme that could be persuaded to get her spayed and then let go back?


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

We are going to get her shots and spayed after Christmas. I have become attached to her. I have a insulated bed and a heating pad and I have put a piece of carpet down for her so she can lay on it without laying directly on the Garage floorShe seems very happy. She has grown since she has been here. Since she is getting something to eat. I am going to try to lock her up tonight. So no Animals can get to her. I hope she won't hold it against me. I am ging to have a litter box and food and water.


----------

